# Idea to make inaccessible smooth reflector OP'd



## abvidledUK (Feb 23, 2008)

Drill a small hole to one side of the "glass" lens.

Introduce some evaporative product that will coat reflector (and LED) to produce more OP type reflector.

Seal hole afterwards.

Not sure what the evaporative product would be, thinking along lines of Superglue vapour as used on CSI to deposit on fingerprints.

Just an idea, which I am sure others more knowledgeable can expand on.

Possible more techie alternative to slightly opaque tape across lens.


----------



## 65535 (Feb 25, 2008)

I don't think you would get good results, because nothing would produce the random highly reflective surface OP reflectors have, you would just be fogging the reflector which would kill output worse than a strong diffusing filter over the top.


----------

